# DripBox 2



## Kalashnikov (24/11/16)

Does anyone have stock or planning to bring in the Kangertech Dripbox 2?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/11/16)

Anybody? or least an ETA perhaps?


----------



## Akash (29/11/16)

Also keen on this.


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/12/16)

Sad bump


----------



## Yiannaki (20/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Sad bump


Just buy a reo 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Just buy a reo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


i need a regulated device. i dont have 25 batteries to be carrying all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

